# Today's Alameda antique fair haul



## Lordbud (Apr 5, 2009)

Firstly here's an 1870s Rhodes & Lewis Apothecaries San Jose from Judi's table:


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 5, 2009)

Really "cleaned up" today, another of Judi's offerings, a tiny H. Bowman from Oakland:


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 5, 2009)

Judi's table again, said she isn't selling at the Vallejo show due to lack of stock...


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 5, 2009)

World's Drug Store, again from Judi, without "San Francisco" embossed. First met Judi way back in the late 1980s when she sold at the Vallco Antique Fair in Cupertino:


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 5, 2009)

Burnett's Perfumery (G.G. Burnett Apothecary), from San Francisco with monogram, ground stopper missing but pretty rare and cool.[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 5, 2009)

These pictures just aren't coming out nice and clear, damn digital camera with too many settings and options...an otherwise well-known SF firm Redington & Co. sample size. This one's tiny, about an inch "tall"... "Redington & Co. Manufacturers San Francisco". Wilkie do have one of these in your sample collection? 
 I'd always heard the Alameda monthly antique show was the place to find stuff. Also found a near-mint embossed Sac'to dose glass
 for $6!but couldn't get a decent picture, and two give-away ciggie holders from an SF restaurant from the '40s/'50s, and a Los Gatos/Mountain View advertising yard stick...took three hours to walk the entire show.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess you made Judi happy. I don't ever go to Alameda. Way too far my lazy butt to get to at 0400. I'm burned out on Fleas after 40 something yrs of doing them. Heck, I seldom go to the one that is only a few blocks from here. I danged sure ain't gonna go on Easter Sunday, either.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 6, 2009)

Turns out the embossed Sacramento dose glass is unlisted in Miller's book, or at Bergseng's website.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 6, 2009)

C. J. Peters Druggist Sacramento, Cal.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's a way better, clearer shot of the Burnett's Perfumery I took today *without* the aid of a six pack.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 6, 2009)

How many of your local druggists also dispensed their own perfumes?
 I've only come across four, all hailing from San Francisco concerns.
 A different shot of the Burnett's.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 6, 2009)

Great stuff! Did you see the green Bakersfield druggist I posted in the current auctions forum?


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Jason,

 Now that I'm back in the Bay Area from L.A can you tell me when they have that antique fair in Alameda? You scored some nice bottles and that dose cup especially!

 I met Judi last fall, when we were both digging from a San Francisco dump pile near the Giants stadium...she's a great digger!

 You should should send Ed Miller an email about that dose cup as I'm sure he would want to include it in his next edition.

 Great finds,
 Doug


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> Turns out the embossed Sacramento dose glass is unlisted in Miller's book, or at Bergseng's website.


  There are many dose glasses not listed in Ed's book. I have fed him info on many local pharmacy items, and just becuse a glass may be "unlisted" does not mean that it is unknown. I have an extensive collection of them, including two variations of Peters'.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I have a good couple of handfuls of "unlisted" SF pharmacy/druggist bottles in my collection, but only about 15 dose glasses, all "listed".  Barnett's For Sale mailer he used to send out often had some good dose glasses listed among the shot glasses. It would seem that the dose glasses are a good deal rarer than the bottles from the same given druggist/pharmacy. Opinions?

 Mike sounds like a great collection of dose glasses, post a few pictures if you get the time. 

 "Now that I'm back in the Bay Area from L.A can you tell me when they have that antique fair in Alameda?"

 The first Sunday of every month. Go here:  http://www.antiquesbybay.com/


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Lordbud
> 
> These pictures just aren't coming out nice and clear, damn digital camera with too many settings and options...an otherwise well-known SF firm Redington & Co. sample size. This one's tiny, about an inch "tall"... "Redington & Co. Manufacturers San Francisco". *Wilkie do have one of these in your sample collection?*
> I'd always heard the Alameda monthly antique show was the place to find stuff. Also found a near-mint embossed Sac'to dose glass
> for $6!but couldn't get a decent picture, and two give-away ciggie holders from an SF restaurant from the '40s/'50s, and a Los Gatos/Mountain View advertising yard stick...took three hours to walk the entire show.


 Jason, you made quite a haul in Alameda.  Congrats.  I sure like that sample Redington.  Nope, don't have one, didn't even know it existed.  I'd be willing to buy or trade if you ever wanted to get rid of it or come across another.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 15, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Lordbud
> 
> Turns out the embossed Sacramento dose glass is unlisted in Miller's book, or at Bergseng's website.


 Nice, Nice, Nice!  I have two different sized bottles from the same company, I know the bottles are common though.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 15, 2009)

If any of y'all have any Sacramento dose glasses for sale, bring 'em to Vallejo on Friday.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 15, 2009)

Here are some "Sackamenna" items. Not all, just a few.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 15, 2009)

Heading up to Vallejo about 2.30pm Friday from San Jose with luck I'll have an hour to check things out until I get back on Saturday morning for the show. I'll bring a trader...just in case.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 15, 2009)

More... Even the oak medicine cabinet is from Sacramento. The embossed monogram is STCO, for Star Towel Co.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 15, 2009)

Alameda? isnt that where they keep the nuclear vessels?[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 15, 2009)

OK, last one. 1900 calendar from T.W.McAuliffe, a local druggist. Bottles are very common, other things aren't.  Sorry 'bout the lousy photo, but I had to kill the flash to stop the glare.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 15, 2009)

That is one nice advertising calendar, and the sampling pictured in this thread (from your dose glass collection) numbers about as many glasses as I have in total, I believe my tiny collection of glasses stands at about fifteen total. []
 I've got mostly SF glasses with a few South Bay cities represented including a nice dose spoon from Santa Cruz.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 15, 2009)

Funny how these things get going. I started assembling dose glasses after digging just one. Collecting advertising has been a favorite for many years, too. That stuff is WAY more expensive than bottles. Well, for the most part, anyway. This big old thing came from a local drug store, too.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 16, 2009)

I count myself lucky to match an embossed local bottle with a trade card from the same firm.
 Those beautiful framed advertising pieces are beyond my financial capabilities for the most part.
 Once I get over this Golden Gate bottle show fever, I'll try and start a "local bottles with labels" thread.
 I recently went and repacked my labeled bottles with acid-free plastic so it's about time I tried some photos.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 16, 2009)

A fellow digger has a bunch of unusual SF pharms that he wants to sell, but they are in storage and he can't get to them right away. He's not computerized, so landline is the only way to communicate with him. He wants contacts of those who may be interested in buying a few of them.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> A fellow digger has a bunch of unusual SF pharms that he wants to sell, but they are in storage and he can't get to them right away. He's not computerized, so landline is the only way to communicate with him. He wants contacts of those who may be interested in buying a few of them.


 Caldigr2, I am interested, can you pm me with the information I need to get in touch with him?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tim, he also has amethyst OGW demi that he will bring to Vallejo tomorrow. PM me.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 17, 2009)

Mike,

 I PM'd you my landline. I'm interested in the SF pharms, or some of them...thanks.

 Jason


----------

